# How can I get as clean as Broderick or please critique my lead playing?



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2010)

Please help me?

I'll put the video up in a minute.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5V2id-Wbek


----------



## fretninjadave (Feb 24, 2010)

In my opinion I think you could benefit from slowing down and using a metronome.You dont sound bad , it just takes Practice practice practice.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> In my opinion I think you could benefit from slowing down and using a metronome.You dont sound bad , it just takes Practice practice practice.


Thanks dude.

What do you think needs to be working on in terms of that style?


----------



## Imdeathcore (Feb 24, 2010)

work in your improvisation and SLOW DOWN!


----------



## Samer (Feb 24, 2010)

i would work on note selection, and vibrato; it sounds good just needs a bit of polishing. 

great right hand technique btw, can you explain how you pick?


----------



## fretninjadave (Feb 24, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> What do you think needs to be working on in terms of that style?


 
You should break up what you played in your video into small peices and learn how to play those notes front and back and upsidedown then put it back together . if you wanna sound clean practice your scales and arpeggios slow and speed them up and then slow back down.


----------



## Rommel (Feb 24, 2010)

Put those licks/phrases to work in a real situation. Meaning, put a solo together over a progression or backing track. Record yourself doing so, and listen to the playback. The answers will present themselves.


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool, you have some chops but to me at least, that was kind of boring to listen to from a lead perspective. You were just kind of aimlessly playing fast. My advice would be to slow down and work on phrasing. It's kinda hard to do without a backing track or a band behind you, but try to think melodically in relation to a progression or scale/mode you're playing in. If you aren't able to sing it, then don't play it.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2010)

For the amount of times youre picking youre only playing like one note per 3/4 pickstrokes.

Tbh If i were you id try work on more elaborate lines with one note per pick stroke instead of playing slow with the left hand and blasting through it with the right.

Picking is really clean so you might want to work on some legato stuff then apply picking to it to get those long shred lines going =]


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Slow down, Metronome, Stop doing lame sweeps, Get every note clean at 100bpm, then bump it by 10bpm until you get a bit sloppy then practice there until it's, repeat this till your up to speed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 24, 2010)

Definitely slow down and use the metronome to refine your note accuracy. Always remember that speed is the byproduct of accuracy. So apply this to the technique side things. 

With that said and done...



Rommel said:


> Put those licks/phrases to work in a real situation. Meaning, put a solo together over a progression or backing track. Record yourself doing so, and listen to the playback. The answers will present themselves.


 
Definitely this.  Just like what Samer said, work on note selection, because that is what puts your playing stand out and unique. The above will definitely help on your note selection. This also applies to phrasing.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2010)

I appreciate the constructive criticism guys. Hopefully I can get to work soon. The only reason I did so many of those fast lead like JP I just got done listening to him and really this video wasn't a solo it was too show the technique I needed help with. 

What do you guys think about the tone? Bad or good? Personally I think it sounds terrible.



Samer said:


> i would work on note selection, and vibrato; it sounds good just needs a bit of polishing.
> 
> great right hand technique btw, can you explain how you pick?


I pick like Rusty Cooley sometimes like forearm with a little bit of wrist involved. Sometimes I can get my wrist to go back and forth fast but not often.



BlindingLight7 said:


> Slow down, Metronome, Stop doing lame sweeps, Get every note clean at 100bpm, then bump it by 10bpm until you get a bit sloppy then practice there until it's, repeat this till your up to speed.


Lame sweeps? You mean the 3 string tapping ones or the unfinished five string one? I have a hard time with sweeps, any advice on that or tabs to try?



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Definitely slow down and use the metronome to refine your note accuracy. Always remember that speed is the byproduct of accuracy. So apply this to the technique side things.


Well to let you all know. I just don't shred fast like that the whole time. No way wouldn't that the whole time in a solo, only JP can. I just want to do it where I can get it clean. But slow down and do the metronome? I'll do it.


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd agree with a lot of what the others have said. It seemed like you were trying to play a little bit faster than you were able for, you don't seem to have full control when you go into fast picking mode, as in your not fully synching your right and left hands. You'll need to work with a metronome to get that right, starting slower and working up. 
Also for lead playing, you didn't really bend any notes or do much in the way of vibrato. That is the secret to great lead playing. When you are finishing a lick you don't end well every time, you need to finish off a phrase well to really sell it. 
You clearly put work into your playing and you have some nice skill but you need to slow down a bit and fine hone your leads. Good note choice, well chosen phrases with a defined beginnning and end, coupled with better control over your playing and you will be sorted.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2010)

Also keep in mind that Broderick is a machine. He practices many hours a day, and when he's done he practices some more 

After the Division show when they opened for Nevermore when Broderick was their touring guitarist he was back on the bus practicing after playing the show.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2010)

Demeyes said:


> I'd agree with a lot of what the others have said. It seemed like you were trying to play a little bit faster than you were able for, you don't seem to have full control when you go into fast picking mode, as in your not fully synching your right and left hands. You'll need to work with a metronome to get that right, starting slower and working up.
> Also for lead playing, you didn't really bend any notes or do much in the way of vibrato. That is the secret to great lead playing. When you are finishing a lick you don't end well every time, you need to finish off a phrase well to really sell it.
> You clearly put work into your playing and you have some nice skill but you need to slow down a bit and fine hone your leads. Good note choice, well chosen phrases with a defined beginnning and end, coupled with better control over your playing and you will be sorted.


Thanks for the stuff. But how do I control my hand with my other hand? Like my main goal for it. Is to get as fast a petrucci for runs like that and that's it. Not like Cooley or anybody. But is picking fast enough just not the left hand it what your saying?



technomancer said:


> Also keep in mind that Broderick is a machine. He practices many hours a day, and when he's done he practices some more
> 
> After the Division show when they opened for Nevermore when Broderick was their touring guitarist he was back on the bus practicing after the show.


Really? Wow. But so it just takes practice, practice, and more practice? Man do I have a long way to go. This going to stink. Guitar boot camp.


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 24, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Thanks for the stuff. But how do I control my hand with my other hand? Like my main goal for it. Is to get as fast a petrucci for runs like that and that's it. Not like Cooley or anybody. But is picking fast enough just not the left hand it what your saying?


You are picking fast enough but it doesn't seem like you are in full control with the left and right together. To me it sounds like if you slowed it down, you would not be hitting a clean note every for every pick strike, which is what you ideally want. I'm not great myself but that's something I've been trying to work on, and it something the likes of Broderick are super at.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2010)

Demeyes said:


> You are picking fast enough but it doesn't seem like you are in full control with the left and right together. To me it sounds like if you slowed it down, you would not be hitting a clean note every for every pick strike, which is what you ideally want. I'm not great myself but that's something I've been trying to work on, and it something the likes of Broderick are super at.


Yeah but he's not as fast as petrucci is he?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah but he's not as fast as petrucci is he?



Yes he is  Broderick is probably from a technique and playing skill standpoint the best there is today. His writing IMHO isn't as good as others (but he's never done a solo project) but his playing is nuts. He also does more than rock / metal as he plays Jazz, Classical, and Flamenco guitar as well.


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 24, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah but he's not as fast as petrucci is he?


I reckon Broderick could play just about anything Petrucci could and some of a good deal cleaner. This video is similar to Erotomania but more movement, he doesn't seem too phazed by it. Then again it doesn't really matter who is faster, they are both very fast and clean with their leads.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2010)

^ you got it. There's also more to playing than speed. There are sections on Petrucci's solo album where he just blazes for an extended period of time that get really boring. And I love Petrucci 

The practice techniques people have already given are spot on. Start slow, play with a metronome, and build up speed over time. I need to do more of that myself


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 24, 2010)

sounds to me like you have the ambition but you may be channeling your energy in the wrong direction. Speed comes up a lot in your posts. Try to remember that all it takes to play fast is time and a metronome. Speed is only an ingredient in your arsenal. For me a memorable guitar player has great phrasing and versatility. 

If someone is giving a speech and speaking really fast like an auctioneer you'd quickly become annoyed and start to tune them out. But if they are speaking with a broad vocabulary and delivering their speech with a sense of conviction and varying emotion you'd probably listen more intently.

Work on being more well rounded. Speed is cool but there is so much more to guitar. (my .02)


----------



## cyril v (Feb 24, 2010)

"perfect practice makes perfect.." 

your best bet is to take a lick you want silky smooth and play it slowly, cleanly and with as little frustration as possible with minimal wasted effort... then build it up to speed. I'm sure most people get frustrated when they can't nail a lick in one night, but sometimes thats a bit unrealistic.

heres some wicked stuff...


fast forward to around 2:28 for the good stuff.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2010)

technomancer said:


> ^ you got it. There's also more to playing than speed. There are sections on Petrucci's solo album where he just blazes for an extended period of time that get really boring. And I love Petrucci
> 
> The practice techniques people have already given are spot on. Start slow, play with a metronome, and build up speed over time. I need to do more of that myself


Yeah I understand what your saying. 

But in this video is this what you guys were talking about?





Splinterhead said:


> sounds to me like you have the ambition but you may be channeling your energy in the wrong direction. Speed comes up a lot in your posts. Try to remember that all it takes to play fast is time and a metronome. Speed is only an ingredient in your arsenal. For me a memorable guitar player has great phrasing and versatility.
> 
> If someone is giving a speech and speaking really fast like an auctioneer you'd quickly become annoyed and start to tune them out. But if they are speaking with a broad vocabulary and delivering their speech with a sense of conviction and varying emotion you'd probably listen more intently.
> 
> Work on being more well rounded. Speed is cool but there is so much more to guitar. (my .02)


Well thank you. It's not that I want to do fast runs the whole time. I just want to get my runs as fast as JP and that's it. I work on my phrasing just in the video I didn't do it. Have been able to play as much as like recently. With tendentious in my wrist. But I think this will help though. So thanks!


----------



## Arminius (Feb 24, 2010)

In all honesty, your technique is pretty frakin' clean. Just find some backing tracks and try jamming over them and you'll be ace in no time


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> In all honesty, your technique is pretty frakin' clean. Just find some backing tracks and try jamming over them and you'll be ace in no time


Really? I have backing tracks it's just I know I could do better with them. I mess with them pretty frequently. Just not lately because of my wrist.

Thanks though.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 24, 2010)

I've always found that the key to playing cleaning isn't so much the speed of your hands, but perfectly timing the synchronization between the two. I can do legato runs on the left hands really fast, and can tremolo pick and play rhythm parts really fast with my right hand, but i'm pretty terrible at picked runs because when each hand is playing at such a fast speed, the tiniest little microsecond of being out of sync can have such huge ramifications.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I've always found that the key to playing cleaning isn't so much the speed of your hands, but perfectly timing the synchronization between the two. I can do legato runs on the left hands really fast, and can tremolo pick and play rhythm parts really fast with my right hand, but i'm pretty terrible at picked runs because when each hand is playing at such a fast speed, the tiniest little microsecond of being out of sync can have such huge ramifications.


Yeah makes sense. It's so hard to get the two too work together.


----------



## Harry (Feb 24, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> What do you guys think about the tone? Bad or good? Personally I think it sounds terrible.



Honestly a youtube video recorded just through a camera's mic isn't really any basis for judging tone.
Whenever I've done youtube videos, I've never worried about the tone.
I only get get anal about tone when I'm recording something and then mixing it.
Youtube vids are good for judging playing ability and performances, but that's it really.
The way we normally hear rock/metal guitar is in a full band context and the way we perceive tone changes dramatically in that kind of situation


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 24, 2010)

Harry said:


> Honestly a youtube video recorded just through a camera's mic isn't really any basis for judging tone.
> Whenever I've done youtube videos, I've never worried about the tone.
> I only get get anal about tone when I'm recording something and then mixing it.
> Youtube vids are good for judging playing ability and performances, but that's it really.
> The way we normally hear rock/metal guitar is in a full band context and the way we perceive tone changes dramatically in that kind of situation


Alright thanks.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't do that tremolo picking bullshit, it makes you look like a total muppet 

Discipline, my friend, sit yourself down with a metronome and some scales you've memorised and just bore yourself stupid.


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Like many others have said, concentrate on what you are playing. In the real world, no one cares how fast you can play if you can't compose a good song that people can grasp. Petrucci is a beast but have you noticed that when he plays solos like the one for the song Repentance, it has alot of feeling/good phrasing in it. My guitar teacher is one of the fastest players I have seen but he doesn't like to play fast because he says that alot of people these days tend to focus more on how fast they can play rather than how smooth they can play that piece. I'm not saying don't work on your speed at all. Work on it with a metronome but concentrate on your phrasing so that the notes sound full of tone and over time, the speed will come. So bottom line, slow everything down.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Lame sweeps? You mean the 3 string tapping ones or the unfinished five string one? I have a hard time with sweeps, any advice on that or tabs to try?


I'm just saying that everyone and they're mom sweeps now, I don't care for it much, And if you do sweep, you shouldn't overuse it. Like sweeping to get to another string, or sweeping before you run a scale, if that makes any sense


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 25, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I'm just saying that everyone and they're mom sweeps now, I don't care for it much, And if you do sweep, you shouldn't overuse it. Like sweeping to get to another string, or sweeping before you run a scale, if that makes any sense



I heartily endorse this post.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 25, 2010)

In order to play fast picked lines you need to work on your left-hand timing and then your synchronisation of both hands. Now, regardless of how polished your right hand technique is you should find that picking is fairly metronomic - it's quite hard to get your right hand to go out of time unless you're pushing yourself too hard in which case all bets are off.

Getting your left hand to play in time is a lot harder - try doing a simple series of hammer-ons on one string and try to keep it absolutely even and in sync with a metronome. Once you can do that, try pull-offs with the same criteria applying.

Once that's accomplished, try playing a segment of a scale (perhaps only two or three strings) in order to ensure that you can maintain an even tempo whilst moving across the neck (gradually increase it to all 6 or 7 strings) regardless of which direction you're travelling. 

Now, you can start picking 

The famous "Paul Gilbert" synchronisation excercise is a favourite:






as are the synchronisation excercises from John Petrucci's "Rock Discipline". You can also use the extended Gilbert-style example Guthrie Teaches in his first book:






The biggest problem is moving to a higher string with an upstroke (no matter if it's the adjacent string, or two or three strings removed) or a lower string with a downstroke. If you can master that you can get your speed down without a problem - remember to start all excercises with both an upstroke, then change to a downstroke to get your technique more flexible. 

Hope that helps dude.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 25, 2010)

I've said it before, I'll say it again: I love the look of those Steinbergers. I'm afraid of what would happen to my opinion if I ever played one, though. Only one way to find out, I suppose.

Mostly what everybody else has been saying: sync up those hands. Slow it down and match each pick stroke to a fretted note, and try playing it that way faster, in small increments. I realize this is more of a technique video than anything, but what you're doing sounds rather boring. You need more sense of a chord progression happening in your playing - try to think of your licks as being built around chords, and break it up into smaller chunks.

And, yeah, the tone is shit, but this is more likely than not due to the recording (I assume the guitar signal is coming off the webcam), and the fact that it's on Youtube. All that data compression is going to sacrifice tone in a big way, so I wouldn't worry much about that on these videos, unless you want to record the guitar and mix it in to the video.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 25, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Don't do that tremolo picking bullshit, it makes you look like a total muppet
> 
> Discipline, my friend, sit yourself down with a metronome and some scales you've memorised and just bore yourself stupid.






ShadyDavey said:


> In order to play fast picked lines you need to work on your left-hand timing and then your synchronisation of both hands. Now, regardless of how polished your right hand technique is you should find that picking is fairly metronomic - it's quite hard to get your right hand to go out of time unless you're pushing yourself too hard in which case all bets are off.
> 
> Getting your left hand to play in time is a lot harder - try doing a simple series of hammer-ons on one string and try to keep it absolutely even and in sync with a metronome. Once you can do that, try pull-offs with the same criteria applying.
> 
> ...


Alright SD thanks for this little lesson! 



BlindingLight7 said:


> I'm just saying that everyone and they're mom sweeps now, I don't care for it much, And if you do sweep, you shouldn't overuse it. Like sweeping to get to another string, or sweeping before you run a scale, if that makes any sense


Yeah I see where your coming from on that.



SchecterWhore said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again: I love the look of those Steinbergers. I'm afraid of what would happen to my opinion if I ever played one, though. Only one way to find out, I suppose.
> 
> Mostly what everybody else has been saying: sync up those hands. Slow it down and match each pick stroke to a fretted note, and try playing it that way faster, in small increments. I realize this is more of a technique video than anything, but what you're doing sounds rather boring. You need more sense of a chord progression happening in your playing - try to think of your licks as being built around chords, and break it up into smaller chunks.
> 
> And, yeah, the tone is shit, but this is more likely than not due to the recording (I assume the guitar signal is coming off the webcam), and the fact that it's on Youtube. All that data compression is going to sacrifice tone in a big way, so I wouldn't worry much about that on these videos, unless you want to record the guitar and mix it in to the video.


Alright then chords and scales got it. I need to work on my chords anyway.



Chelseadevil21 said:


> Like many others have said, concentrate on what you are playing. In the real world, no one cares how fast you can play if you can't compose a good song that people can grasp. Petrucci is a beast but have you noticed that when he plays solos like the one for the song Repentance, it has alot of feeling/good phrasing in it. My guitar teacher is one of the fastest players I have seen but he doesn't like to play fast because he says that alot of people these days tend to focus more on how fast they can play rather than how smooth they can play that piece. I'm not saying don't work on your speed at all. Work on it with a metronome but concentrate on your phrasing so that the notes sound full of tone and over time, the speed will come. So bottom line, slow everything down.


 I totally agree on that.


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 25, 2010)

Have you seen Rock discipline, or any of the Paul Gilbert instructionals? They are actually full of great advice on working on your picking. They are also full of licks that you can try work on. If you haven't watched them yet I would advise you pick them up. Everyone should see those vids if they are working towards becoming that kind of player.


----------



## fretninjadave (Feb 25, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah I understand what your saying.
> 
> But in this video is this what you guys were talking about?
> 
> ...





You do have a beter grasp of things .Now you just need to jam with a backing track or Metronome(perferably a metronome)at least for a little bit every day to to train you to space notes out correctly. you are a very clean player you just need to learn how to properly control your power and speed.
P.S. I really like your axe


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 25, 2010)

I used to do the *pick really fast with right hand when left hand is not coming anywhere near the same speed* when I first started trying to play fast. Not that I'm much if any better now 

Instead of trying to pick all the notes because of the whole hands not syncing instead I only pick once per string or triplet. This will show you how fast your actually playing. I even try to do runs without picking as it really shows me where my left hand is at. After I got that down I added in picking every note and was able to sync up my hands and only pick once per note instead of just picking as fast as I could and having 85479834 pick strokes for 1 note.

I tend to stick to only picking once or twice per triplet though as I prefer how it sounds AND its less work to achieve the same speed since your not trying to juggle both hands and not exerting nearly as much energy from your right. But! it is good to know how to do all 3 hammer and pulloff, pick every note, AND mix between the two.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 25, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> You do have a beter grasp of things .Now you just need to jam with a backing track or Metronome(perferably a metronome)at least for a little bit every day to to train you to space notes out correctly. you are a very clean player you just need to learn how to properly control your power and speed.
> P.S. I really like your axe


 Alright thanks. So it's not my playing that's bad it's just my speed?

Yeah I love my steinberger too thanks!!!



Demeyes said:


> Have you seen Rock discipline, or any of the Paul Gilbert instructionals? They are actually full of great advice on working on your picking. They are also full of licks that you can try work on. If you haven't watched them yet I would advise you pick them up. Everyone should see those vids if they are working towards becoming that kind of player.


 I have rock discipline but I didn't think I needed help which I do though. So I never really paid attention too it. But I have watched several times.



Cheesebuiscut said:


> I used to do the *pick really fast with right hand when left hand is not coming anywhere near the same speed* when I first started trying to play fast. Not that I'm much if any better now
> 
> Instead of trying to pick all the notes because of the whole hands not syncing instead I only pick once per string or triplet. This will show you how fast your actually playing. I even try to do runs without picking as it really shows me where my left hand is at. After I got that down I added in picking every note and was able to sync up my hands and only pick once per note instead of just picking as fast as I could and having 85479834 pick strokes for 1 note.
> 
> I tend to stick to only picking once or twice per triplet though as I prefer how it sounds AND its less work to achieve the same speed since your not trying to juggle both hands and not exerting nearly as much energy from your right. But! it is good to know how to do all 3 hammer and pulloff, pick every note, AND mix between the two.


 Good advice I will try it


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Use your pinky bro!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 25, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> I have rock discipline but I didn't think I needed help which I do though. So I never really paid attention too it. But I have watched several times.



Dude! 

It's such a good video in so many ways...I can't recommend it to you enough. Paul Gilbert's Intense Rock 1 and 2 (as mentioned previously) also have what is tantamount to the "Complete Shredders Guide to picking" aside from the more traditional practices such as picking scales in 2nds, 3rds, 4ths, or the Steve Morse/Al Dimeola chordal stuff.

Hit me up if you need anything.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 25, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Use your pinky bro!


For four note runs?



ShadyDavey said:


> Dude!
> 
> It's such a good video in so many ways...I can't recommend it to you enough. Paul Gilbert's Intense Rock 1 and 2 (as mentioned previously) also have what is tantamount to the "Complete Shredders Guide to picking" aside from the more traditional practices such as picking scales in 2nds, 3rds, 4ths, or the Steve Morse/Al Dimeola chordal stuff.
> 
> Hit me up if you need anything.


I know I'm an idiot.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 25, 2010)

I wasn't paying attention to the videos but if your doing anything and not using your pinkie where appropriate thats a big no no. I use my pinky for power chords or anything I can. 

If a triplets half-whole or whole-half on a given string I'm definitely using my pinkie. The only time I wouldn't is if its 3 consecutive frets. 

Do not neglect the pinky!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I wasn't paying attention to the videos but if your doing anything and not using your pinkie where appropriate thats a big no no. I use my pinky for power chords or anything I can.
> 
> If a triplets half-whole or whole-half on a given string I'm definitely using my pinkie. The only time I wouldn't is if its 3 consecutive frets.
> 
> Do not neglect the pinky!


I use my pinky just not often. But what part in my videos are you talking about where I should use it?


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Feb 25, 2010)

Slow WAY down, probably to around 40-60 bpm. Run up and down scales, do rhythmic groupings (2s, 3s, 4s, etc) through the scales, but do them all EXTREMELY slowly, in time with the metronome.

Pay attention to the feeling in your hands as you play as well. Are you pressing really hard on the strings with your left hand? Is your pick coming way off the strings when you play at slower speeds? Are you fretting and picking the note at the exact same time, or is there a delay between the two? 

Paying attention to these things will help your practice tremendously. Remember, whatever you program into your hands is what theyre going to recall in the future. If you focus on clean, accurate playing, getting every single note right at a slow tempo, then that is what your hands will reproduce, even as the tempo speeds up. Speed IS NOT the concern, accuracy and clarity is. By slowing things down like this and programming your hands to perform the right movements, you'll actually gain speed much faster than if you were just pushing the envelope all the time, confusing your hands, and getting a lot of fast sloppy noise.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 25, 2010)

Like I said I wasn't really paying attention and I don't feel like going through the video xD

but if your doing any triplets or anything where it would be more appropriate to use your pinkie use it. It looked like a lot of the triplets you were doing in the first part of that vid you were stretching out to use your first 3 fingers where the pinky would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Like I said I wasn't really paying attention and I don't feel like going through the video xD
> 
> but if your doing any triplets or anything where it would be more appropriate to use your pinkie use it. It looked like a lot of the triplets you were doing in the first part of that vid you were stretching out to use your first 3 fingers where the pinky would have been more appropriate.


Oh ok thanks I'll try it. But petrucci does it like that too?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 26, 2010)

So does Guthrie - BUT they can also use their pinky when required. Not developing your pinky to the same extent leaves you with a lot fewer options when it comes to modern guitar playing so if you choose to use three at times I wouldn't call you on it, but only developing those three is definitely a limiting factor.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 26, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> So does Guthrie - BUT they can also use their pinky when required. Not developing your pinky to the same extent leaves you with a lot fewer options when it comes to modern guitar playing so if you choose to use three at times I wouldn't call you on it, but only developing those three is definitely a limiting factor.


Ok I see what your saying. I actually started trying to use my pinky last night more it helped out a lot better so thanks Cheesebiscuit and you too SD!!!



DarkRaven03 said:


> Slow WAY down, probably to around 40-60 bpm. Run up and down scales, do rhythmic groupings (2s, 3s, 4s, etc) through the scales, but do them all EXTREMELY slowly, in time with the metronome.
> 
> Pay attention to the feeling in your hands as you play as well. Are you pressing really hard on the strings with your left hand? Is your pick coming way off the strings when you play at slower speeds? Are you fretting and picking the note at the exact same time, or is there a delay between the two?
> 
> Paying attention to these things will help your practice tremendously. Remember, whatever you program into your hands is what theyre going to recall in the future. If you focus on clean, accurate playing, getting every single note right at a slow tempo, then that is what your hands will reproduce, even as the tempo speeds up. Speed IS NOT the concern, accuracy and clarity is. By slowing things down like this and programming your hands to perform the right movements, you'll actually gain speed much faster than if you were just pushing the envelope all the time, confusing your hands, and getting a lot of fast sloppy noise.




Hey guys is this any better?


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ Some observations:

:34-37 You can see here that your left hand positioning is somewhat awkward. Your fingers are slanted in relation to the fretboard and your thumb starts creeping over the neck. While this kind of position is fine for lots of vibrato and bends, it's not very efficient for fast runs/stretches because it places a lot of pressure on your wrist. Keep your thumb on the back of the neck for most playing(except vibrato/bendy bits).

:49 When you start this rhythmic grouping, you can hear that your hands are clearly out of sync, even before you speed it up.

1:22 As you start this, you're still slightly out of sync, but listen to what happens at ~1:28. The accent shifts from where you started it because your hands aren't synced up.

1:55 I'm noticing that as you pick faster, you push your elbow outward away from your body and make a fist. In my own experimenting/research, I've found that this is quite possibly the most tense position you can put your arm in. To fix this, try relaxing your arm, keeping it draped lightly on the guitar. Rest the heel of your palm lightly on the bridge and use this as the general area the rest of your hand pivots around. However, as you move from string to string, make sure your hand moves to compensate, DO NOT keep the your hand anchored to the same spot. Also, you might want to try having your extra three fingers flayed out (relaxed of course) instead of in a fist. I've found that if you make a fist and start picking, your extra three fingers tend to push against your thumb + pointer as you grip the pick. This in turn causes the muscles in your forearm and elbow to tense, making it very hard to pick efficiently or for very long. This is also a good way to wreck your elbow.


My advice would be to try out some of the changes I've suggested for a month or so. Because they may feel somewhat odd, play EVERYTHING slowly(you should be practicing this way anyway), as I laid out in my previous post. Try not playing anywhere near fast tempos for an entire month. Focus on accuracy, making sure your hands are in sync with each other, and staying in time. Also, don't think of any lick/sequence as "one thing." When you're practicing, focus on EACH AND EVERY note. You'll find mistakes that you didn't notice before, assuming you are really going through the motions slowly and focusing on them. You might not even want to use a click for this part, as you have to identify any problems you're having before you can put a phrase to a click. Once you've identified them and worked with them a little bit, practice them slowly and in time.


If you do follow my advice, you'll be surprised how much cleaner and efficient your playing will become, even in just a month of solid, dedicated practice. 

Also, please understand that any and all comments/criticisms I make about your playing are genuinely intended to help you. If I come across as harsh in any way, that is not at all my intention. I'm speaking from lots of research and experimentation I've done on technique, and these are some of the things I've found most helpful. I got carpal tunnel in both wrists during my second year of playing because of poor technique. Luckily, I was able to get rid of it with virtually no damage and reform things. I can't begin tell you how helpful it is to do your research on technique, as well as warm up before you play. If you want me to share anything else I've learned about technique, feel free to ask, I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkRaven03 said:


> ^^ Some observations:
> 
> :34-37 You can see here that your left hand positioning is somewhat awkward. Your fingers are slanted in relation to the fretboard and your thumb starts creeping over the neck. While this kind of position is fine for lots of vibrato and bends, it's not very efficient for fast runs/stretches because it places a lot of pressure on your wrist. Keep your thumb on the back of the neck for most playing(except vibrato/bendy bits).
> 
> ...


Nah man you haven't I really appreciate you taking the time to help me.  Do you have any tips for five string sweep picking or 6 string sweep picking?


Also sync means what?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 27, 2010)

*sync*hronisation amigo


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah give it some time man this won't happen overnight 

and as stated 1000x in this thread SLOWER.

don't think about trying to impress us with your fastest playing just slow down, relax, and let it happen. Sit behind the beat a bit if you will. 

and +1 to everything darkravens said.


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Feb 27, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Also sync means what?





ShadyDavey said:


> *sync*hronisation amigo



^^This.



Xiphos68 said:


> Nah man you haven't I really appreciate you taking the time to help me.  Do you have any tips for five string sweep picking or 6 string sweep picking?




Use the same method I've laid out. Slow everything down, get your hands working together in sync and in time at a very slow tempo. Building accuracy and correct timing at a slow tempo makes faster playing infinitely easier down the line. Remember, this kind of slow, concentrated practice is a UNIVERSAL practicing method. There's virtually no technique/sequence/lick you can't apply it to, because it's a way of programming things into your brain, not a technique specific approach. The key is slowing things down, getting the motions perfect, and then repeating them A LOT.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkRaven03 said:


> ^^This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all I've worked on all day basically when I can play and a little bit a sweep picking. It's helping I can tell already so thanks again!


----------



## DarkRaven03 (Feb 28, 2010)

No problem man, I'm glad to hear it's helping.


----------

